# Angeln in Slowenien



## fly fisher (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne im Sommer nach Slowenienen fahren um dort auf Salmoniden zu fischen. Ich habe mich schon im Netz umgesehen und viele Gewässerbeschreibungen gefunden. Allerdings kann ich nicht einschätzen, wie gut die Quellen sind von denen die Infos stammen, weil die Slowenen bestimmt gute Werbung machen. Deshalb wollte ich mal hier fragen, wer schon eigene Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder vielleicht eine verlässliche Quelle kennt an der ich mich orientieren kann. Ein anderes Problem ist, dass mein Vater nicht Fliegenfischen kann und vielleicht auch mal angeln möchte. Falls jemand da noch einen Tipp hat, wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## oflu (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Hallo Flyfisher,

die Gewässer in Slowenien sind wirklich beeindruckend und die Farben der Flüsse sind wirklich dieses hammer, kristalklare türkisblau.
Ich war in der Nähe vom See Bled. Dort haben wir mit der Fliege die Sava Bohinjka befischt. Dort haben Sie sehr gute Regenbogen und Bachforellen bestände. Durch ihr intensives Äschenbesatzprogramm dürfte inzwischen auch der Äschenbestand sehr gut sein. 

Unterkünfte sind sehr günstig. Wir waren nicht direkt in Bled sondern in einem Vorort. Dort hat die Übernachtung in einer schönen, gemütlichen Pension 23,00 EUR fürs Bett im Doppelzimmer gekostet inkl. Frühstück.

Karten konnten wir direkt in der Pension kaufen. Ich glaube 3 ? Tage 45,00 EUR damals. Dürfte inzwischen mehr sein.
Es ist ausschliesslich mit Fliege erlaubt und nur mit Schonhaken.

Wenn Du was "anderes" fischen möchtest, gibt es die Möglichkeit im See Bled zu fischen. Man kann da glaube ich sogar Boote zum Angeln mieten. Im See kommen Döbel, Karpfen, Zander, Forellen und ich glaube auch Hechte vor ? Wir waren jedoch ausschliesslich mit der Fliege unterwegs. 

Wünsche Dir eine tolle Zeit dort

Tight Lines

In Bled direkt ist auch Fliegenfischer Shop, dort hatten wir uns erkundigt welche Fliege im Moment gut geht.


----------



## Socafischer (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Hallo,also ich war jetzt schon zweimal in Slovenien und mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte mal. Beim ersten Urlaub hatte ich eine 3 Länder-Tour gemacht. Wir haben zuerst in Kärnten in Österreich bei Milan Wutte an der Vellach und kleinen Drau gefischt. Von dort sind wir bis nach Kroatien an die Kupa auf Äschen gegangen. Die letzte Station war die Soca in Slowenien dieser Fluss ist mit keinem Fluss wegen seiner Atemberaubenter Schönheit zu topen. Das Problem was allerdings immer auftaucht man bucht einen Urlaub freut, sich kommt an und man steht vielleicht vor einem Hochwasser. Was nun ???? Wohin jetzt??? Grosser Gott ich hab hier ja schon eine Unterkunft zu bezahlen also gehn wir wandern??
Allso mein Tipp, Urlaub bei Milan Wutte (Alpe-Adria Fischerei) buchen er hat die Vellach, und wenn die zu hoch ist fischst du an der Kleinen Drau (immer Niedrigwasser) Von hier fragst du Milan wo in Slowenien was geht, er kennt nahezu alle Fliegenfischgewässer in Slowenien und hat die neusten Wasserstände und Unterkünfte parat. Er schickt dich an die in dieser Zeit sichersten Flüsse. Bin mittlerweile Stammgast bei ihm und werde es auch bleiben.Was deinen Vater betrifft kann ich nur sagen in Slowenien sind reine Fliegenfischergewässer daher für Vater schwer, an deiner Stelle würde ich folgendes machen . Fahr zum Milan dein Vater kann am Kleinsee beim Milan auf Hecht und Schwarzbarsch normal fischen (kein Fliegenfischen) und du gehst an die Vellach. Der Milan macht von hier aus auch Tagestouren nach Slowenien. Abends biste wieder beim Vater und gleichgesinnten Fliegenfischern.    www.alpe-adria-fischerei.at


----------



## fly fisher (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Danke das klingt doch sehr gut kennt ihr vielleicht noch ein Gewässer das man auf jeden Fall gesehen haben muss ? Die Soca vielleicht und wisst ihr wie das da mit den Tageskarten funktioniert wo man die bekommt oder ob es Rabatte gibt wenn man 3 tage fischt usw. ?


----------



## Socafischer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Die Soca ist sehr teuer    http://www.ribiska-druzina-tolmin.si/deutsch/
aber auch unvergleichlich schön, aber letztes Jahr war ich da und wegen Hochwasser unbefischbar. Gastkarten gibt es in Bovec im Tourismuszentrum. Der Milan weiss ob sich die Anreise lohnt


----------



## luigi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

hallo soca-fans,
kennt jemand von euch auch die soca oberhalb von bovec? für welche reviere und wo gibt es lizenzen? und vielleicht auch eine so informative seite wie vom fischerverein tolmin?
danke für eure tipps!
luigi


----------



## Socafischer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Die Soca ist im oberen Bereich nur begrenzt befischbar. Bovec liegt schon recht weit oben von hier aus darf noch bis zur Ortschaft Soca (Steinbrücke)wo ein Campingplatz ist gefischt werden.#6
Ausserdem dürfen mit der Gastkarte noch die Flüsse Kornitnica und Lepenia bis 30. September befischt werden.

Die Lepenia könnte man im Unterlauf dann befischen wenn die Soca Hochwasser hätte. Gastkarten gibt es im Tourismuszentrum Bovec oder http://www.eurocampings.de/de/europa/slowenien/penzion-&-kamp-klin-108912/   auf diesem Campingplatz. Er liegt direkt an der Lepenia hier kann man Mittags zur Angelpause auch gut essen.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiderhelfen.#q

(wenn du ne Ferienwohnug mitten in den Bergen suchst wo du absolut deine Ruhe hast,melde dich nochmal)#h|bla:


----------



## luigi (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

hallo socafischer,
vielen dank für die kompetente auskunft!
wegen der ferienwohnung kontaktiere ich dich, wenn ich konkrete reisepläne habe!
viele grüße, luigi


----------



## Fischblut (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Hallo,

ich spreche hier dann paal für den Herrn Papa..

in Slovenien kann man an der Sava und Krka sehr gut angeln.

Die Krka mündet in die Sava. 

Die Krka ist von "Otocec" bis "Catez" sehr gut zugänglich, hinter dem Schloss ist ein Campingplatz, direkt am Fluss, der dort recht gemächlich fliesst.

Der nächste größere Ort wäre "Kostanjevice" dann kommt "Krska Vas" und "Catez".

Gleiches spricht für die Sava unterhalb von "Celje" bis "Catez". Vor "Krsko" wurden paar Wehre errichtet die sehr vielversprechend aussehen. Die Sava hat ab "Krsko" ziemlich Gefälle aber ab Catez gute Buhnen.

Entlang beider Flüsse befinden sich kleine Burgen, und man fällt beidseitig in ein schönes Weingebiet ein...

In Slovenien gliedern sich die Angelreviere nach den Gemeinden. Man kauft in Angelshops, Restaurants, Bars (in Gewässernähe) ne Tagekarte für 10 oder 15 Euro. Kann dann inerhalb dieser Gemeinde überall angeln, außer was privates. Gewässerkarte ist ohnehin angehängt. 

Im Prinzip setzt man irgendwo an und da wo es einem gefällt, sucht man nach nem Lokal und sagt "Ribischka Karta"...

Habe nur für den aus/zusammenlaufenden Teil beider Flüsse nen Link...

http://www.ribiska-druzina-brezice.si/index.php?display=podatki-revirji

Catezke Toplice hätte auch nen Campingplatz...

Viel Spass beim Entdecken...#h


----------



## Hansen fight (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Wir waren dieses Jahr im Oktober an der Sava Bohinja #6beim Bohinjer See
Es war echt traumhaft,wie schon beschrieben Smaragt grünes klares Wasser und man sieht fast jeden Fisch.
Der Vorteil in der Nähe zum See ist das es weniger Hochwassergefährdet ist, da der See praktisch die Sava speist.
Weiter unten sind viele Nebenarme die dann viel Wasser in die Sava bringt dann hast Du ordentlich Druck im Wasser und musst mit richtig ordentlich schweren Nympfen fischen.Mit einer Rute Klasse 4 kommst du dann nicht weit.
Dein Vater kann im Bohinjer See auch ohne Fliege fischen.
Slowenien ist echt ein tolles Land.
Ich kann Dir auch ne super Adresse für ein Ferienhaus geben, direkt am Fluß ca 100 Meter zum See.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Kunde (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

hallo, weiß jemand wie in slowenien die schonzeiten sind oder wo ich diese nachlesen kann?

gruß kunde


----------



## Ribiske Karte (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Gruesse an alle Fischern, 

vielleicht haben sie schon gesehen dass wir ein grosses Portal gemacht haben, wo sie alle slowenische Fischenreviere fuer Fliegenfischen oder andere Fischentechniken sehen koennen und wo sie auch die Fischenkarte kaufen koennen: www.RibiskeKarte.si/de 

Und jetzt bieten wir sie fuer Ihre Meinungen, Kritiken und Vorschlaege um dieses Portal zu verbessern . Unsere Wuensche ist dass dieses Portal die beste Verwendung fuer die slowenische Fischern und auch fuer die Fischern aus Ausland hat. 

Jetzt koennen sie im unseren Portal alle Fischenreviere und Fischenfamilien in Slowenien sehen, and fuer die Reviere und Familien die schon Mitglied des Portals sind, auch die Karten online kaufen. Die neue Reviere kommen sehr schnell zu... 

In Zukunft planen wir auch die Moeglichkeiten fuer Beitraege, Ereigniskalender usw... 

Alle Kommentare und Hinweise sind herzlich willkommen 

Mit herzlichen Gruessen und Wuenschen fuer gute Faenge ! #6


----------



## Ribiske Karte (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Hallo Leute,

heute würde ich euch die besten Reviere für Fliegenfischen in diesem Jahr vorstellen. Das Erste ist das Revier Tržiška Bistrica. Nur vor ein paar Tagen hat unser Freund einen unglaublichen Fisch-5 Kg braune Forelle-gefangen.|rolleyes






Tržiška Bistrica ist ein Nebenfluss des Flusses Sava, der an groβe Regenbogenforellen, Äsche und bekannten Huchen  sehr berühmt ist.Der ist auch der gröβte Lachsfisch in slowenischen Gewässern und Verwandte der Mongolischen Rotfeder.

Der Fluss Sava ist in mehrerern Revieren augeteilt.
Hier sind einige neueste Fänge am Fluss Sava bei Tržič:





Hier finden Sie alle Informationen über das Fliegenfischen am Fluss Sava um den Ort Tržič.

Hier sind einige Fotos vom Fluss Sava in der Nähe von Radovljica city:










Klicken Sie hier um alle Informationen über die Angelscheine in der Nähe von Radovljica zu finden

Viele Grüβe aus Slowenien#h


----------



## Ribiske Karte (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

*Die RD Radovljica* bietet alle Fischer von 14 bis 31 Juli, die zwei Fang & Freigeben Karten kaufen, die dritte gratis. Das Beste ist, dass Sie diese Karten  jederzeit in dieser Saison benutzen koennen. Wir haben auch für Sie eine kurze Anleitung fuer den *Fluss Sava* vorbereitet: HIER 

Beilage: ein Bild vor kurzem gefangenen Äsche 51 cm  :m





Um Paket 3 für den Preis von 2 zu kaufen, klicken Sie: HIER


----------



## Ribiske Karte (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Hallo Leute,

in Slowenien haben wir sowohl wunderbare Flüsse für Fliegenfischen, als auch groβartige Seen mit groβartigen wilden Karpfen   

Hier sind ein paar letzter Fänge:

Aus dem See Šmartinsko, groβartiger Karpfen 20,1 kg und 115 cm lang:






Hier könnt ihr mehr Informationen über den See Šmartinsko finden


Ein Karpfen, KIT gennant, aus dem See Slivniško 19,9 kg:






Um mehr über den See Slivniško zu finden, klickt bitte hier

Unsere Freunde haben uns die Fotos von einem groβartigen Fischen am See  Gajševci am Wochenende geschickt . Der See Gajševci liegt nur ein paar Kilometer von der slowenisch-östereicherischen Grenze.











Klicken Sie hier um die Lage des Sees zu finden


Die Herbst-Saison hat gerade begonnen und in den höheren Wasserständen kommen die Marmorata Forellen aus. Hier sind einige Fotos vom Fluss Vipava  











...und einige von dem Flusss Rižana, in der Nähe der slowenischen Küste 






Ihr könnt auch bemerken, dass in einigen Fischenrevieren wir auch die Wasserstände dargestellt haben


Viele Grüβe  aus  Slowenien |wavey:


----------



## Ribiske Karte (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Am Fluss Sava Dolinka, der ein Nebenfluss des Flusses Sava ist-genauer zu sein am Stausee Moste ( bekannt für große wilde Regenbogenforellen ) ist Fliegenfischen sehr gut: einige Erreignisse können Sie in diesem Video anschauen. 





Etwa unterer vom Stausee Moste, aber noch immer im Fluss Sava haben Fischer gute Zeiten mit aktiven und großen Äschen,einige sind länger als 50 cm.











Neben Fliegenfischen an den Flüssen haben wir in Slowenien sehr gute Seen für Karpfenfischen wie z.B.Kiesgrube Tržec.  
Hier gibt es ein paar Fotos der letzten Fänge












Viele Grüβe aus Slowenien |wavey:


----------



## Ribiske Karte (18. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Ich habe neue Nachrichten über Fischen aus Slowenien,

die Huchen-Saison hat am ersten Oktober super begonnen. In den ersten Tagen waren viele Huchen über 1 M lang an Flüssen Sava und Savinja gefangen. Im November regnete viel und die Wasserstände sind gestiegen und bis heute sind die Flüsse zu hoch zum Fischen.
Hier gibt es ein paar Fotos am Fluss Sava bei der Stadt Kranj,











Hier könnt ihr mehr Informationen über das Revier finden


----------



## Ribiske Karte (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Gruesse an alle Fischern,  |wavey:  

Die Fliegenfischen-Saison beginnt bald, genau gesagt an diesem Sonntag, am ersten März. Unter den Revieren, die an diesem Sonntag geöffnet werden, ist sogar der Fluss Reka- RD Ilirska Bistrica, wo sie ein Paket mit Fischenkarten vorbereitet haben-Kaufen Sie 2 und bekommen Sie 3 Fischenkarten.Sie können alle drei Fischenkarten benutzen, wann Sie möchten, in der Saison 2015!

 Klicken Sie hier und schauen Sie Fischenkarten für den Fluss Reka an #6











Am ersten März wird in Slowenien das erste Revier für Fischen auf Forellen geöffnet. Dieser Tag ist ein besonderer Tag für alle Fliegenfischen-Fans. Deshalb haben wir eine Liste der Reviere gemacht, die am ersten März geöffnet werden.

Klicken Sie hier um die ganze Liste anzuschauen

#h


----------



## Ribiske Karte (11. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Der Karst-Fluss Reka

Der Fluss Reka ist nicht nur durch wunderschöne Höhlen von Skocjan bekannt, sondern auch durch seine Marmorata und Hybriden verschiedener Farben.
Das letzte Wochenende haben Fischer von RD Ilirska Bistrica grosse Mengen der einheimischen Forellen aus dem Zuchtbach genommen und die in den Fluss Reka freigelassen. 











Fotos und Geschichten der Lokal-Fischer machen, dass wir die Lust haben diesen wunderbaren Fluss zu besuchen. Gerade jetzt können Sie noch immer drei Fischenkarten für den Preis der 2 Fischenkarten kaufen, ohne den Termin des Fischens einzuschreiben. Alle 3 Fischenkarten sind gültig bis zum Ende der 2015 Saison. :m

Klicken Sie hier um ein Angebot mit drei Fischenkarten zu kaufen


----------



## mixerfisch (1. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Vielen Dank an Ribiske Karte für die vielen guten Informationen. Ich finde auch das Portal sehr ausgereift und übersichtlich. Wir werden im Sommer (1.7.2017 bis 5.7.2017) einige Tage in Camp Sobec zu Gast sein und mein Sohn und ich sind Fliegenfischer. Lohnt es sich zu dieser Zeit Fischerkarten zu kaufen oder ist der Fluß zu voll von Raftern und Badegästen?

Gruß Matze


----------



## Bilch (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Hallo Matze,

schade, dass ich erst vor ein paar Tagen diesem Forum beigetreten bin. Ich wohne nämlich 10 km von Sobec entfernt. Dort hat mir mein Onkel das Angeln beigebracht, Fliegenfischen und auch Spinnfischen - damals durfte man das noch.

Das nächste Mal, wenn Du wieder im nordwestlichen Teil Sloweniens angeln willst, kann ich Dir vielleicht einige Tipps geben.

Schöne Grüße aus Slowenien,
Hubert

P.S. Und wie war das Angeln in Sobec  ? Ich selbst liebe es gerade zu dieser Zeit


----------

